# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  Prescription and Debt Counselling Clearance Certificate.

## Tarona

Hi. I've been under Debt Counselling in 2014 and in 2015 I received a notice saying that services were suspended due to non-payment(which was no fault of mine). They then remained the Debt Counsellors on record for the sole purpose of issuing my clearance certificate. 

I managed to pay off all my debt this year and when I contacted the debt counselor in question, they say to me that I cannot get my clearance certificate as I haven't paid off all my accounts. Those creditors have not contacted me since before Debt Counselling and the last payments made were in 2015 via the Debt Counselling process... 

I also contacted NCR and they said I should ask for Prescription Letters. But how do  I know if these debts are not written off instead? I've also contacted most credit bureaus and none of them have those accounts listed... So are these accounts prescribed and should I contact the creditors in question for Prescription Letters?

----------


## adrianh

May I ask if this is Telkom?

I've seen many many posts on Facebook in the past month of people being harassed by Telkom out of the blue.

----------


## Tarona

No it's not Telkom.

----------


## Dave A

> I also contacted NCR and they said I should ask for Prescription Letters. But how do I know if these debts are not written off instead?


How the creditor has dealt with the debt in their financial accounts doesn't materially affect the legal status of the debt.




> So are these accounts prescribed and should I contact the creditors in question for Prescription Letters?


The short answer is the debts may well have prescribed and yes - get the letters from the creditors in order to cut through the administrative deadlock you find yourself in getting a clearance certificate from your debt counsellor on record.

----------


## Tarona

> How the creditor has dealt with the debt in their financial accounts doesn't materially affect the legal status of the debt.
> 
> 
> The short answer is the debts may well have prescribed and yes - get the letters from the creditors in order to cut through the administrative deadlock you find yourself in getting a clearance certificate from your debt counsellor on record.


Thank you for your response. I've tried contacting most of my creditors with no help forthcoming. So I went directly to NCR and managed to get most of my prescription letters. Just one last letter and then I'm done!

----------

Dave A (01-May-22)

----------

